# Today's "constitutional": 3 miles  on Riverwalk



## imp (Dec 10, 2015)

Finally, the desert winds have subsided, about 70 degrees F today, light clouds, we started at the new River Lodge Casino, 2nd. from the most southward, used  to be Sam's Town Gold River, had a scrumptious cheeseburger @ $2.99, then walked northwards the whole length, to Riverside Hotel. On the way back, we encountered two notable things. First, this Roadrunner crossed the walk, not 4 feet in front of us, stopped to look us over, saw nothing delectable, then proceeded to the walkway edge, where my wife captured a few worthy pics. She corresponds regularly with a Facebook spinoff, "Laughlin Buzz", which has members as far away as Wales, who come here several times a year, and remain in contact. The lady in Wales had never seen this Cuckoo member of the bird family, and thought it existed strictly as a cartoon character!










Bit farther on, a guy we had seen barreling along the edge of the river earlier in his Jeep, was found to have gone in a bit too deep! Must have called a friend, who apparently lacked a chain or winch, and the two of them were agitatedly walking about. They likely knew, the water release from upstream Davis Dam would be increased as the day wore on, and the rise in river level likely would cover up the stricken Jeep! Two Security Officers at the Colorado Belle, from whose vantage point we watched (she took this pic there, with zoom; the jeep on the other side was about 1000 feet away), apparently were preparing to call authorities to dispatch a rescue team. One of the officers was heard to remark, "he was reported to have gone "airborne"", apparently hitting an obstruction or large rock. "

Living here 3 years now, we have seen first-hand the foolhardy acts undertaken by visiting folks. Last summer, a guy attempted driving across the river in his Land Rover! At that time, the max. depth  was likely 15 feet.    imp


----------



## Manatee (Dec 11, 2015)

Great picture of the Roadrunner.  They are fun to watch.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 11, 2015)

Meep-Meep! 

Cute little critter, ain't he? Great photo! 

The Jeep Jerks - it's always good to see idiocy rewarded that way.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 14, 2015)

I have one of these who uses my front yard as home base.  There are quite a few around in my neighborhood.  They don't really fly, but can flutter up into a low tree branch if they want to.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 14, 2015)

Nice pics.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Linda (Dec 14, 2015)

That looks like a good place to walk Imp.   My sister-in-law used to feed chopped wieners to the road runners that came by her house in Las Vegas.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 15, 2015)

great pics, Imp.  Thanks for sharing .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2015)

Good Roadrunner pic Imp, good you're taking such nice walks!


----------

